# Italy's E-Cig market is killed by 58.5% e-cig tax



## Gizmo (21/10/13)

It is claimed that Italy's electronic cigarette industry is being killed by the Governments plan to introduce a 58.5% tax rate on all ecig products.

Surprisingly the Italian Govt initially scrapped plans to tax e-cigs but have now done a U-turn and re-introduced the planned tax, presumably due to tax loss from tobacco sales

Since the new tax rate was announced, it has been reported that :

99% drop in requests to join Italy’s National Association for Electronic Smoking (ANAFE) - Italy's trade association.

123 shops closed in 2 months.

Ovale report 50% drop in sales compared to same period last year.

6,800 jobs at stake.


Source :

http://vaperanks.com/italys-crumbli...cessive-taxation-can-ruin-a-booming-business/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (21/10/13)

Unfortunately, I do think it will happen - Govts across the world are making a nice chunk of change for cigarettes, as the cigarette sales have dropped over the years they have steadily increased the tax and have not missed any income.

Ecigs are posing a serious threat to their income for the first time in history and they only way in my opinion that they will counter it, is by taxing ecigs - maybe not the devices, but the nic-liqiuid will definitely be taxed - just a matter of time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (21/10/13)

guess it's time for us to club together and order a 25litre drum of nic juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/13)

Yeah, agree with Derick on this. Will 25 litres be enough, Ettiene?


----------



## ET (21/10/13)

yeah for sure, as long as we get the really nice pure stuff like 98% pure, should be able to crank out around 16 kilolitres of ejuice with that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/13)

Of course it will happen - Our government are a bunch of greedy pigs! And the tobacco companies will also cause huge uproar if it doesnt

Reactions: Like 1


----------

